# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Is it normal to feel pain in your dreams?

## Voicelessmystic

When I do something like scratch my arm in my dreams it actually hurts. Is that normal? I use that as a reality check and it's being a very bad one.

----------


## nightowl

Yes, its normal. but sometimes you will feel pain and sometimes you wont. Sometimes the pain will hurt a lot and sometimes it wont.

----------


## gameover

I rememebr my first long LD I felt pain, and it surprised me a lot. I thought you werent supposed to feel pain in dreams! Well...I was wrong. Dreams can encompass anything you experience in the waking life.

----------


## louie54

well like one of the recent dreams i just had like breathing under water, as long as your not drowning and actually breathing... youll be fine unless som one starts holding ur breath for u. well then thats just wrong. 
 but yeah i had pain in my dream b4 a long time ago though

----------


## Andromeda

yeah i think ive felt pain in a dream before... it seems so real - 'your mind makes it real' the mind is a powerful thing

----------


## 293

i have experimented with pain in dreams before, yep its there,

----------


## Ev

Pain doesnt matter. Your attitude towards it does.
As long as you know pain is not real, it will not persist, and it doesnt upset your emotional state, it is ok.

----------


## sweetdreamer6

I think feeling the pain reinforces the meaning of the message your mind is trying to give you. After my mum and dad split up, I dreamt my dad shot me and my brother and sister. i felt the pain as the bullet went into my back. I  think it was just to acknowledge the pain my dad had put us through when he left. 

sweetdreamer

----------


## Khronos

I remember feeling pain in my dream, but then I woke up and realized my hand was wedged into a part of by fold out bed.

----------


## Brent

there was one dream where i was attacked by a giant spider and it actually hurt  :Mad:  ....but i guess if u can imagine pain u can feel it....what i wanna know is what happens during a nightmare if u face the enemy thats chasing u?  ::?:

----------


## Torcher

I once had a forced injection of some sort into the back of my skull with a horse needle. I felt the sharpest, most unimaginable pain begin wreaking havoc in my cranium, like a nuke to the lobe. I woke up and had thsi same pain, though minimized of course. But still, it sucked horribly in the dream. I've been shot before also, but thoe never hurt, which is strange. -Torcher

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Brent_
> *what i wanna know is what happens during a nightmare if u face the enemy thats chasing u?*



Thats what you're supposed to do, if you stop running and face whatever is chasing you, it will stop chasing you and you can get a gift from it usually.  :smiley:

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by Aphius+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Aphius)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Brent
> 			
> 		
> ...



Exactly. Confronting a nightmare actually confronts the cause for the nightmare as well.
And theres a tibetan (I think) technique of receiving great gifts from nightmare creatures

----------


## Howie

Khronos, That is one funny avatar  ::laughhard::  





> _Originally posted by Ev_
> *Pain doesnt matter. Your attitude towards it does.
> As long as you know pain is not real, it will not persist, and it doesnt upset your emotional state, it is ok.*



Note also that in Lucid dreams your senses and feelings can also be heightened. 
Heightened beyond what you actually have never expierianced? I doubt it. I think it would be based on what your mind has previously percieved and how it would percieve it (senses/feelings) to be.
But in a lucid dream if you come to the point of awareness that pain does not *have* to exhist, then it does not. Like Ev said, "Your attitude towards it."
Do to preconcieved thoughts that have been a part of your waking life for your whole life, it is difficult to bend the rules of natural order. but they can!   ::D:

----------


## David Aames

I felt pain once, but it was a similar situation with something outside affecting me.  It's entirely possible I assume, the mind is a powerful thing...unless you're dumb. Har.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

When I stuck my finger through my palm in an LD, it didn't hurt, but felt strange. And I could feel all the bones and tendons and warm blood inside.

So I'd say it's completely normal to sense pain in really vivid dreams.

----------


## Placebo

I've experienced pain, however it didn't feel like it usually does. It was more of a sickening feeling and intense focus on that area of my body. I haven't had it a lot, so I'm not sure if that was an exception  :smiley:

----------


## FoxFyr-

> _Originally posted by Placebo_
> *I've experienced pain, however it didn't feel like it usually does. It was more of a sickening feeling and intense focus on that area of my body. I haven't had it a lot, so I'm not sure if that was an exception*



did it feal like the warmth was being drained out of your body?

----------


## Kastro187420

I can personally say that for me, feeling pain in dreams is NOT normal.Not once have i ever felt it in my dreams, and heres a few things that have happened to me while dreaming...

- Shot in the Stomach
- Fell off of a Sky Scraper fyi, i got up and walked away :? 
- Drowned
- Was Caught on fire
- Stuck my foot into an electrical socket somehow
- Crushed my Arm

I could go on for a while, but with all those, i have never felt pain....

----------


## FoxFyr-

maybe you haven't felt enough pain in real life to relate to it in your dreams

----------


## Kastro187420

Trust, ive felt more than enough pain...

When i was 8 or 10, my Appendix starting leaking , so i had to have it removed, hospitalizing me for 5 days.
I was hurting so bad that if i moved, it felt as if some one was stabbing me 100 times over....
But after that, Hardly anything hurts now because i compare it to that.

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by FoxFyr&#045;+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FoxFyr&#045</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Placebo
> 			
> 		
> ...



A cold aching feeling I'd say  :smiley:

----------


## Lucky27

Sometimes I feel pain and sometimes I don't. I don't think i've ever felt very much pain though for a long period of time. I usually just wake up if it's too unbearable.

----------

